# 4 Farmers Caught in largest fraud scheme in US history



## Hayjosh

Selling and marketing non-organic as organic. No way, that actually happens!?

https://www.mycentralnebraska.com/2019/08/16/four-farmers-caught-in-largest-fraud-scheme-in-us-history/?fbclid=IwAR1qG9oM0ZztR1lzNwypIB2728vUZ_pvxTKOVaDzHKZtBfv37CRIluBpwYw


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Rumor is we have a guy doing something similar in our area . He raises corn that probably only yields 25 bushels an acre but sells enough corn that he is getting 300 bushels per acre. Something fishy is going on .


----------



## Uphayman

https://www.thegazette.com/subject/news/public-safety/missouri-farmer-field-of-schemes-sentenced-to-10-years-last-week-died-by-suicide-monday-20190820

"And now........the rest of the story!!! Good Day"


----------



## JD3430

Sounds like a real "great guy".
Obviously there's the extensive fraud perpetrated on the public, but it's amazing how they make it way too rich way too fast, then spend it on the night life expecting nobody to notice.
Reminds me of the scene in "Goodfellas" where all the guys in the Lufthansa heist bought expensive cars & suits lol


----------



## Ox76

What a jerk. He's paying his dues right now. I don't envy him.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Boy oh boy, his wife sure is an understanding soul. After him spending @1/4 mil on hookers, she says "...a man who we will remember as a wonderful father, community leader, tireless volunteer and my beloved husband of 39 years."

Mark

Reminds me of the guy who claims he spend MOST of his fortune on wild women, alcohol and gambling...and wasted the rest.


----------



## Tim/South

glasswrongsize said:


> Boy oh boy, his wife sure is an understanding soul. After him spending @1/4 mil on hookers, she says "...a man who we will remember as a wonderful father, community leader, tireless volunteer and my beloved husband of 39 years."
> 
> Mark


I was thinking the same thing. He was living it up in Vegas, had a hooker on the payroll, credit card and car. 
I am not saying she should not forgive him at some point. That would be after he was cold and I had a chance to see how much he had stashed away for me.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Who knows in this screwed up world she might have been right there with him or had her own man or woman on the side. If you ask me she is probably going to walk away rich and laughing all the way to the bank. Rich people are usually the worst people to work around they get used to people bending over backwards to take there money.


----------



## BWfarms

.... and here I am scratching and clawing at honest dirt to barely see green.


----------



## JD3430

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Who knows in this screwed up world she might have been right there with him or had her own man or woman on the side. If you ask me she is probably going to walk away rich and laughing all the way to the bank. Rich people are usually the worst people to work around they get used to people bending over backwards to take there money.


She will probably end up being complicit in the crimes
What's the old saying "lay down with dogs and you'll get fleas, too"


----------



## stack em up

Must not have been too happy in life, old boy killed himself Monday night.


----------



## endrow

Iregardless how it ends the thought of it infuriates me . Just recently several local industries along with the PA Secretary of Ag have been begging for farmers in central Pa to go organic .. We have heard rumors that these industries recently came aware of cheating and feared supply would be lost . 8 Months ago Some of the same organic buyers blew off mouths that there was an oversupply and organic grain growers would see less for there grain .They told local farmers no need to transition any more to organic .. We have been contacted to transition to organic and are thinking . Many in the area farm cash rent year to year and that is not good for organic . https://www.lancasterfarming.com/farming/organic/chicken-company-to-aid-organic-transition/article_68acb9df-bd17-5a15-8c35-27270ed1d8a2.html


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

In the west you can get premium prices for "certified weed free" hay. You pay some sort of fee and then are provided with some off-color baling twine to identify your hay as "certified weed free" (use it on one of your strands). Problem? I baled up some "certified weed free" hay for a guy and it had some of the worst infestation of ventenata (winter annual like cheat grass) that I've ever seen. Hard as heck to bale etc.

Why is it weed-free? Because ventenata, while fully recognized as an invasive problem grass in our area, was not 'officially added' to the list of noxious weeds. So that certified weed free hay is the hay you are allowed to take into the back country to feed your pack string etc even though it is loaded with an aggressive invasive weed.

Premium price for poor quality product ......


----------

